# quite new to forum



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Just thought I would say hi,

I'm coffee-lover from the Midlands. Have a Piccino at the moment, learning lots on here. Looking forward to getting into different brew methods


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

David


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

cheers david. Notice you have an Impress. I have too. how you finding it


----------

